
Ask HN: Services or Products you have subscribed on monthly or yearly basis? - wukindo
Title.<p>Please name service or product and how much you pay?<p>Looking to have interesting conversation while pooling alternatives from the community.
======
mister_hn
Just the Prime subscription 30 days free trial

